# USPS Priority Mail Boxes (Free) and other USPS links



## jkim05-cl (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, I noticed there were no threads yet in this room, so I thought I'd post this up. Most of the guys who have been sending out bombs and stuff probably know about this, but if anyone out there is not aware, USPS will send priority mail boxes to your house for free that you can use to ship via USPS Priority. Also, if you print the shipping label online you can get delivery confirmation free and also schedule a pickup. This is the link to the priority mail boxes. This is what I use to ship a fiver or fewer smokes and this is the flat rate box (8.10, unlimited weight).
Hope this helps. Bombs Away! :teacher:

Oh and in case anyone missed it...the links are all embedded. Let me know if any of the links go stale.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for the awesome tips!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks I just ordered 25 5er boxes for various hits and bombs!!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Great Thread!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Well they used to but now thanks to Stogie they are on back order for the next 10 years... tell them why Stog...!?!?!?!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome I just ordered some so I can bomb John for the Birthday PIF before the month is up!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

As an eBayer from years ago, I have had that secret locked down...now you had to expose it...thanks.LOL

Joke aside...thanks for this info. I had done it for so long that I forgot to share it.


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Well they used to but now thanks to Stogie they are on back order for the next 10 years... tell them why Stog...!?!?!?!


Ha! Yeah, we thought he over did it, and then certain members went out and had manufacturers send him a ton of cigars to share with the rest us...something tells me he will put all those boxes to work!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

You can also get the First Class tape free too...helps secure the sides and end with the stick tape on it... haven't heard of a box I sent coming open during shipping...


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> You can also get the First Class tape free too...helps secure the sides and end with the stick tape on it... haven't heard of a box I sent coming open during shipping...


I didn't know about the tape. I'll have to add some of that to my box backorder.


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> As an eBayer from years ago, I have had that secret locked down...now you had to expose it...thanks.LOL
> 
> Joke aside...thanks for this info. I had done it for so long that I forgot to share it.


no turning the boxes around anymore for blank boxes. They fixed it so you can't...bad PO bad PO


----------



## DirkT-cl (Mar 12, 2007)

For the record:

It took about 1 week from when I placed my order to get an email from the USPS that my order was shipped and about another week for the order to arrive in my mailbox (2 week turn around).


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Very cool! I ordered some boxes, and trying to figure out the online shipping label thingy. Beware I feel like blowing #$%^ up!!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> You can also get the First Class tape free too...helps secure the sides and end with the stick tape on it... haven't heard of a box I sent coming open during shipping...


whats the item number for the tape?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I ordered and recieved several---


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

i went thru the sign up process twice, only to get a systems error upon trying to confirm - any help?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Free bomb casings - sweet! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Well... free... at first... you pay $8+ to ship each package... if you go to Staples and buy the same size boxes and ship them Priority mail you can send them for $5+ ... so they are getting their money back...


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

So the casings are free, but it costs more to deliver the ordinance. Got it! 

Taking into account the cost of petrol these days and the extra trip into the big city to Staples, it's still a deal.


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

bmagin320 said:


> i went thru the sign up process twice, only to get a systems error upon trying to confirm - any help?


I get these all the time while trying to check out. Pain in the arse. UPS is alot easier for me.


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

i got 50 shoe box size! big bombs to come!!!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

dHUTCH said:


> i got 50 shoe box size! big bombs to come!!!!!


Ruh, roh, Rooby.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

OMG! Sounds like a Moab or twelve are about to go off. We're talking scorched-earth here baby!


----------

